# Louisiana Limits Summer Flounder Run



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Well the spring flounder run is over, but the summer run has just started.

Flounder fishing has greatly improved on Sabine Lake in the last several years. Mainly due to the Texas reduced flounder limits of two (2) flounder during the fall flounder run in November and early December.

The flounder limit in Louisiana is ten (10) per day all year long. There is no reduction of the limit during the fa;ll flounder run.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Summer Flounder Run Underway*

The summer flounder fishing continues on Sabine Lake.


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

*Run Continues on Sabine Lake*

*Louisiana Limits Guide Service
Captain Marty Matocha
(713)703-1431 email: [email protected]
*

Flounder fishing has heated up this summer on Sabine Lake.

Let's go flounder fishing!!


----------

